# Fill form on external web site VB.Net 2003



## iamaran (Dec 22, 2005)

First of all, I'm a beginner in VB.Net 2003.

What I want to do is fill in the fields of an external website with data from a local database. A bit like Roboform or the "autofill" in Google toolbar, but linked to a database.

I have written the search and record retrieval part so upon entering a reference number, the relevent details come up. I now need to get these details into the relevent fields on the external website.

This is a completely external website, over which I have no control but I do need to fill in the form over 100 times a week.

Could anyone point me in the right direction here?
Many thanks.


----------



## Chicon (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi iamaran,

It may be a good idea to develop an engine able to fill forms on remote websites but I guess there's no website manager who will tolerate it, knowing that such engine could be used to _choke_ a website.


----------



## iamaran (Dec 22, 2005)

Hi Chicon. Yes, I guess so.
But I cannot be typing in record after record manually when the data already exists in my database! I have made the connection to the db and the data is displayed in text boxes on the form. I now need to pass these values to the external web page. But how? Thanks.


----------



## Chicon (Jul 29, 2004)

I will make the things clear.
You must understand that we can't provide you with a help which is on the verge of illegality.
We don't want to learn that a website has been brought down because someone with bad intentions has gotten precious informations from this forum.
Also, it may be a waste of time as many website managers are taking their precautions against any kind of attacks.
BTW, I suggest you to do it manually : afterall, 100 times a week, it is not as you have to drink a whole ocean.


----------



## iamaran (Dec 22, 2005)

On the verge of illegality? 
I just want to fill in some names and addresses on a website that already exist in a database! And learn a bit about Visual Basic whilst I'm doing it. 
Okay, so some people may use this illegitimately, but most things can be used for purposes other than for which they were intended.
Anyway, thanks for the input.


----------



## Chicon (Jul 29, 2004)

iamaran said:


> On the verge of illegality?
> I just want to fill in some names and addresses on a website that already exist in a database! And learn a bit about Visual Basic whilst I'm doing it.
> Okay, so some people may use this illegitimately, but most things can be used for purposes other than for which they were intended.
> Anyway, thanks for the input.


I didn't question your honnesty, I simply put the fact that as this forum is opened to the public, we can't provide any help that may be used as a tool to harm others' materials.
You should contact the website manager of the site where you want to fill forms and find an agreement with him on the way to transfer your data because you can't act simply act _behind his back_ : if something goes wrong on his server, make sure if he will head first to check the logs.


----------



## dcheung9988 (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi,

Did you get any luck on this? as I'm new to VB.NET and as a project, I'm trying to do similar things, capturing data and then doing autofill on a form... 

it would be a great help for me if you can share any information that you have managed to get hold of on how you tackle this.

Thanks
David


----------



## iamaran (Dec 22, 2005)

Sorry David, no.
I have a dozen projects on at the minute and since I am making no progress I am working on other things.
If anyone has any inspiration, helpful links or whatever, I'd be grateful if you'd please pass them on.


----------



## dcheung9988 (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi,

Do u have an email address? I can email you what I've managed to do so far, it might help u.

David


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

If it is forms on someone elses web site it will be a problem. If it your site pulling data from your database it should be no problem. It will not work the fill forms on an external web site as this is a security issue that most if not all browsers do not allow anyway. 

If it is your site and your database you will still have to enter the data somehow....regardless. If you import it you will still have to enter it into something prior to the import process. There really is no way around the data entry portion.


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

Can you give us some live examples of use?


----------

